# Canada’s new Governor General



## Chrisky (Jul 26, 2021)

I realize this is not timeshare related, but is considered a historic moment in Canadian history.  

 Mary Simon is making history as the first Indigenous person in this country to take on the role.








						Mary Simon named as Canada's first Indigenous Governor General
					

Inuk leader Mary Simon will be Canada's 30th Governor General, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau announced Tuesday. She is making history as the first Indigenous person in this country to take on the role.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## am1 (Jul 26, 2021)

[Deleted: TUG is not the place for political debate.]


----------

